

Strong consistency models (2014) - lobo_tuerto
https://aphyr.com/posts/313-strong-consistency-models

======
deegles
This is great. What are some good keywords to search on to learn more about
topics like this? "distributed systems" seems too broad, and I'm sure there
are whole fields of research into these types of concurrency problems. Any
suggestions?

~~~
lobo_tuerto
Maybe not keywords, but I'll leave here some links that you'll probably like:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7421858](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7421858)

[http://research.microsoft.com/en-
us/um/people/lamport/pubs/p...](http://research.microsoft.com/en-
us/um/people/lamport/pubs/pubs.html)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2290180](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2290180)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8159969](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8159969)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10017549](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10017549)

------
ninjakeyboard
I love this guys blog. The jepsen/call me maybe series is critical reading.

